# Créer un compte Mail (Mavericks)



## Gruick (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite créer un compte dans Mail mais la connexion ne semble pas se faire avec le serveur. Je n'ai aucun compte de créé (sauf iCloud visiblement d'origine), mon Macbook Pro est tout neuf sorti de la boite donc sous Mavericks.

Voici ce qui bloque :

Dans Mail, je vais dans "compte". J'ai le choix de créer un compte iCloud, Exchange, Google, Facebook, ...etc. et autre. Je choisi "Ajouter un autre compte.
Je coche "ajouter un compte Mail" puis sur l'écran suivant, je saisi mon nom d'utilisateur (qui est en fait déjà saisi), je rentre mon adresse mail (xxxx@free.fr) ainsi que le mot de passe. Je fais "créer" et la, après un bon moment, j'ai un message d'erreur me disant que "Le mot de passe na pas pu être envoyé de façon sécurisée à «*imap.free.fr*».

Hors, il semblerait qu'il faille créer, pour Free, un compte de type POP alors que Mail créé à chaque fois un compte IMAP sans me poser la question.

Qui pourrait m'aider ?

Par avance merci.

Goulven


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2013)

Non, Free supporte parfaitement les comptes IMAP. Peut être encore un bug de Mail sous Maverick comme avec Gmail ? Wait and See la prochaine mise à jour.


----------



## les_innommables66 (4 Novembre 2013)

Gruick a dit:


> Hors, il semblerait qu'il faille créer, pour Free, un compte de type POP alors que Mail créé à chaque fois un compte IMAP sans me poser la question.



Bonjour,

Essaye de créer un compte de type toto@exemple.com.
Mail ne va pas pouvoir le paramétrer automatiquement, et va donc t'ouvrir une fenêtre de paramétrage, dans laquelle tu pourras choisir "pop", et remettre ton adresse toto@free.fr.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2013)

verifier aussi que tu appliques les bons reglages free
coté ports SSL mot de passe etcoté smtp smtp authentifié ou pas, imap ssl
(avec optionà regler sur ton compte free)

Diapo Internet - Assistance Free
Diapo Internet - Assistance Free
Diapo Internet - Assistance Free


----------



## Gruick (4 Novembre 2013)

Je viens d'essayer tout ça ... rien à faire.

Je penche pour un bug. Je me suis dépanné avec Outlook. 

Je vais attendre une éventuelle maj.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2013)

verifier les réglages en detail
(une simple erreur invalide tout  le processus)

et ici en particulier
reglages ports  143  993  et coté smtp 587 465 25
reglages SSL  coché-non coché
authentification  avec (mot de passe,crypté ou non crypté) et sans

il y a donc plusieurs combinaisons  theoriques possibles
celles envisageables  dependent  des reglages du compte email choisis en ligne ( chez free -zimbra)
et ou si le FAI est free ou pas
et c'est sans parler des banales erreurs de saisie ( très courant)


----------



## Gruick (6 Novembre 2013)

J'ai bien vérifié tous ces paramètre. Mais rien à faire ...

Est-ce qu'un membre a déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Pour info mon adresse mail est chez free qui est également mon FAI


----------



## les_innommables66 (6 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

As-tu essayé sur une autre session ?
Sur un autre ordinateur ou iBidule ?

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Jiheff (22 Novembre 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème.
Je n'ai jamais réussi à configurer mon compte free avec mail (je suis chez free)
et ce quel que soit le système de snow leopard à Mavericks.
Résultat j'utilise un compte gmail configuré, lui, sans problème
et je vais lire mes quelques mail sur mon compte free sur le site de free.
A noter que j'ai, en vain, essayé la plupart des infos sur internet et que j'ai
contacté free à plusieurs reprises qui m'a répondu au bout de plusieurs semaines sans pouvoir solutionné mon problème .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2013)

Jiheff a dit:


> Résultat j'utilise un compte gmail configuré, lui, sans problème
> et je vais lire mes quelques mail sur mon compte free sur le site de free.



Pourquoi ne pas faire transiter les mails Free vers le compte Gmail, ça t'évitera d'aller les lire sur le Webmail de Free


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas faire transiter les mails Free vers le compte Gmail, ça t'évitera d'aller les lire sur le Webmail de Free



même pas besoin de transit ( au sens  forward faire suivre réexpedier )

gmail ( comme d'autres) peut  directement relever les messages de comptes POP externes
( et en  filtre les spam)
voir ca dans les parametres de gmail en ligne

trèèèèès pratique pour eviter de courir  pour aller voir des comptes secondaires


----------

